# Effects of Zinc?



## QuakerOats167 (Mar 29, 2009)

Just curious, since I've been taking it with copper for the past few months to help with weight lifting... and it has definitely helped. I feel like I've noticed it helps me concentrate and sometimes even improves my mood, but I'm not sure if it's the Zinc or a placebo, or just nothing at all. I've looked up some of the effects and it plays a role in things like memory and testosterone and whatever... but does anybody have any first-hand experience with zinc supplements making them just feel better or more sociable in general? Anything like that? Anything else?


----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

zinc is good for lowering copper levels, and copper toxicity contributes to mental symptoms such as paranoia. Zinc also helps chelate other bad heavy metals like mercury.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Copper is not the evil everyone things. More people are deficient in it than they know it. Don't assume you're deficient in anything, always test for it. A hair mineral analysis should give you a pretty good idea of the mineral status in your body. I'm deficient in zinc, copper, manganese, magnesium and a few others. To make sure, I confirmed them with blood testing. But yeah, zinc rocks.


----------



## QuakerOats167 (Mar 29, 2009)

I was under the impression that Zinc can get rid of copper and that's why I've taken the copper WITH the zinc... Right now I'm doing 30mg Zinc and 2mg Copper daily; is taking the copper tempering the benefits of the zinc or should I continue taking them like that?


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Zinc is essential to make copper bioavailable. Copper is powerful antifungicial mineral in the body and also keeps Candida under control. Excess copper is also cause of depression. Both zinc and copper balance each other. If theres too much zinc theres shortage of copper and vice versa.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Zinc is very important for tons of functions in our body. It is particularly important for healthy skin and is essential for a healthy immune system and resistance to infection. It helps with the healing of wounds and is a vital component of many enzyme reactions.

Opti-Zinc (Zinc Methionine) is supposed to be the best absorbed form of Zinc and not effect copper absorption.

I started taking a pretty high dose of Opti-Zinc (150mg but that's not elemental zinc mind you) a few weeks ago to help with my acne. I think it is helping but I am not yet clear.


----------

